# Knee strength



## khadaji (Feb 23, 2003)

My knee has been giving me problems for awhile now, but has been steadily improving.   I was wondering if there are some excercises that will strengthing the knees...  

basicly when if finaly gets fully better, i want to work to make sure it does not give me problems again... 

for more info, it seems that the muscels in and around the knees are weaker, and were seriously strained at some point (lifting heavy stuff for my family).   Its been painful at times, but I have not lost use of it in ay way.  I think it is do to weakness, and then some bad straining...    

I hope what I type is not confusing.  Any advise will make me thankful..   :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 23, 2003)

Not sure what your age is, but here is my situation:

I have two herniated discs (L4 and L5), one dessicated disc (high in the T area), degenerative joint disease in both knees and arthritis as icing on the cake.

I started doing the squats recommended and taught by Pavel Tsatsouline (check here for more info), and have absolutely loved the results.

Essentially, the simple version goes like this - 

First, try to squat all the way down to the floor, so at least the backs of your hamstrings touch the backs of your calves.  This may or may not happen based on your flexibility.  You will have to adjust the width of your stance to reach this as well, and this distance is very personal.  Find your "sweet spot."  You can hold onto something upright to do this if you need to.

When you have found the "sweet spot," stand up with your feet at the right width for you.  Squat down, but try to _pull_ down instead of just letting gravity suck you down.  When you stand, don't just stand up.  Press through your heels as you stand, and force your hips slightly forward (like a pelvic thrust almost, but not as violently done).  Make the movement of your hips the movement that makes you stand up.

Do as many of these as you are old.  I do three sets of 35 (I am 34) per session, and I do several sessions a day.  You should work up to 100 - 300 a day or more if you have bad knees (Pavel's recommendation, and I agree).

I thought at first that I would be in pain, but I have yet to hurt *at all* from doing this.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Old Warrior (Feb 23, 2003)

Finally, a topic of which I am somewhat expert.  I am not a Dr., but i tore my acl, mcl and meniscus, just over a year ago.  At this moment, I am having a flare up and I have ice on my knee.

Rehab exercises consist of: treadmill to warm up, stepping up and down on a 6" bench,  leg rises (both sitting and on your stomach) with a small ankle weight (2-5lbs depending), squats with a big ball (at least 1 ft in dia) behind your back as you roll it agaist a wall,  a partner can assist in flexibility when you lie on your back and they lift your heel.

Inflammations can be helped by icing the knee after exercise and the max dose of Aleve.

And - SEE A DOCTOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MartialArtist (Mar 24, 2003)

For me, my knees used to crick and crack.  I started doing squats a years ago and they seem fine.  Just make sure you do it with good form (at least parallel or *** to grass) and you'll be all right.  Start very light.


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 7, 2003)

Hindu squats do wonders for me. They will crack and crick but they will get better if you keep at it.

www.mattfurey.com/exercises.html


----------



## Elfan (Apr 7, 2003)

khadaji, has it gotten better?


----------

